# On effectual faith (John Jewel)



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 20, 2022)

_Your effectual faith_. Faith is not idle; it worketh, and is forcible; it breaketh out like fire; it is always fruitful through love; faith without works is no faith; it is dead, and bringeth death.

John Jewel, _An Exposition upon the Two Epistles of the Apostle St. Paul to the Thessalonians_ (1584; London: John Hatchard, 1811), p. 12.


----------

